# Noise cancelling headphones that filter out noise even when no music is played back?



## Noizmak3r (Jan 24, 2018)

does anyone know if there are noise cancelling headphones that filter out most sound even when there is no music coming from the headphones? I have some QC25's, and they work well when music is being played back, but when there is no music playing back, I can still hear music / sounds coming from outside. are the higher end ones equipped with noise cancelling that filter things out even when there is no music being played back?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 24, 2018)

Sure The Bose Quiet Comfort IIIs do that. You're still going to hear sound around you - like plane engine noise - but it's knocked way down.

It's perfect for flying, because you don't wake up with a start when someone coughs, or when they shout over the PA that the captain has fastened the seatbelt sign - telling you to fasten the seatbelt you haven't taken off since you boarded - but you can still make out what they're saying when you need to.

Better yet, you can listen to music in total bliss.


----------



## Noizmak3r (Jan 24, 2018)

thanks, is there much difference between the qc 35's and the 25's as far as noise cancelling capability is concerned?


----------



## fedacuric (Jan 24, 2018)

Noizmak3r said:


> thanks, is there much difference between the qc 35's and the 25's as far as noise cancelling capability is concerned?



I've had both and can't really hear a difference in the noise-cancelling quality. Have not done a proper A/B test though. What I do like about the QC35 is that you can choose between full noise cancelling, low cancelling and no cancelling. The low-cancelling option is great if you are outside and it's a bit windy. Wind apparently really messes with noise cancelling.


----------



## malachy (Jan 25, 2018)

They use the same noise cancelling algo AFAIK so there is no difference in that regard (a friend has both). BTW they also work fine when you have no music playing and are quite impressive in that mode, great for knocking out background hum and diffuse noise in an office. 

I just recently got the 25s in BF sale and used them on a flight for the first time in December. When I took them off halfway into flight it sounded like someone had left the door open! I was stunned!


----------



## Iskra (Jan 25, 2018)

I recently received nice Bose headphones as a birthday gift (don't remember the model right now). You can turn the noise cancelling on and off with a switch on the right side. The first experiences with them on a plane or train were stunning, as mentioned above. You can enclose yourself on your own private world without losing everything (so you hear people talking to you, but all the ambient and continuous noise is gone).
And of course, listening to music with them is complete bliss.  So I wholeheartedly recommend noise cancelling headphones to everyone who loves music. They're not cheap though (normal price of mine is around 300€, it was a gift but for me it would have been a bit of an out-of-my-range whim, a.k.a. my wife would have slowly and painfully killed me)


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 25, 2018)

The QC III has to be turned on to hear anything. It also has a rechargeable Li battery that lasts way longer than Los Angeles to Melbourne, and I haven't had to replace it in the maybe eight years I've owned the headphones.

One of the best products ever. I'm still madly in love with them.

And I just bought a cable for them with an iPhone mic... not that I know when or whether I'll use it.


----------



## Noizmak3r (Jan 25, 2018)

Sry but by QC III, do you mean the QC35? I tried googling QC III in those exact words and closest I found to that was QC35


----------



## Noizmak3r (Jan 25, 2018)

Nick: or is this the one you were talking about?https://www.bose.com/en_us/support/products/over_ear_headphones_support/qc3.html


----------



## jmauz (Jan 28, 2018)

+1 for the Bose Quiet Comfort cans. I don't know how I flew before these things. Sometimes I even use them as a reference to check mixes...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 30, 2018)

Noizmak3r said:


> Nick: or is this the one you were talking about?https://www.bose.com/en_us/support/products/over_ear_headphones_support/qc3.html



Yup, those are the ones. They're on to different models now, but I doubt the current ones are worse.


----------



## pinki (Jan 30, 2018)

Also Audio Technica ANC9 are good and sub $200


----------

